# Fish Truck Came Today



## rkunsaw (Jan 11, 2022)

I took advantage of their Holiday Special and added 1500 fish to the lake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2022)

That's interesting!

There is a state-run fish hatchery near me, but I never thought about how privately-owned ponds and frying pans are stocked.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2022)

rkunsaw said:


> I took advantage of their Holiday Special and added 1500 fish to the lake.


What kind?? Trout??


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 12, 2022)

Largemouth Bass, Black Crappie, Bluegill, and Redear. Also added 6 pounds of minnows.


----------

